# Ectopic Pregnancy and shoulder pain, please help



## kwynia

I'm starting to freak out a little bit. Thanks to the world wide web and having too much time on my hands. For the past couple of weeks I've had this pain in my left shoulder. Feels like a pinched nerve, it's inside the joint and hurts only when i move it a certain way. I chalked it up to sleeping on it wrong (it's happened before) and took a pillow off my bed.

Now, in researching ectopic pregnancy just because i'm a worry wart one symptom is shouting at me...SHOULDER PAIN!

Has anyone had experience with this? Is it a general pain that you can feel all the time? Only in one shoulder or both? Do I need to call my OB or will they think i'm one of those crazy loons that spends too much time on the internet?

I don't have my first check up until Aug 22nd and I don't have any other reason to be concerned about ectopic pregnancy other than being 32 I don't have any risk factors.

Please help if you've had any experience with this :confused:


----------



## xCeex

I had twinges in my left shoulder too, but everything is fine.

Go get it checked out if its stressing you.

Im sure everything is okay! x


----------



## swanxxsong

I had immense shoulder pain during the first few weeks of my pregnancy. I was terrified. We actually thought it was related to my gall bladder, which was giving me pain. Sonogram showed that my gall was _fine_ - we still have no idea what caused the gall pain, but it hasn't flared since. No stones were present, though. A few days later, the shoulder pain stopped too. They never even mentioned ectopic, interestingly enough. 

If you don't have any severe pain in the abdomen, I wouldn't be too worried at this point - however to set your mind at ease, you could always call your nurse. :) I'm sure they receive plenty of calls, that they won't think you're neurotic. I've called mine a few times and they said they'd rather set my nerves at ease than have me be too tense for weeks on end. lol. 

:hugs: hope the pain stops for you soon! google is such a blessing sometimes, and such a curse at others. >.<


----------



## kwynia

Thanks you guys!


----------



## HIBISCUS30

hi kwynia, i can talk from experience as i suffered a ectopic pregnancy in january this year, the shoulder tip pain starts after your tube has ruptured so if this is the only symptom you are getting and not accompanied with spotting of severe one sided pain then i would say you are fine, but of course it doesnt hurt to get checked out. It hurts more when you breathe in and out as its the blood pressing on your diaphragm. How far along are you? Im currently pregnant again and waiting for my scan to see if in the right place and i have been getting neck and shoulder pain and worrying but when you are tense all the muscles go into knots. try and relax and if the pain gets any worse it wouldnt hurt to have a check up. xx


----------



## workingttc

Hi, I haven't had an ectopic, but I did do a bunch of research on this last week because my shoulder was hurting as well (on the blade, so really more on my back). From what I've read, you are looking for pain in a VERY specific place - the "shoulder tip" which means the place where your shoulder and your arm connect. Also, like one of the prior posters said, shoulder pain only starts after an ectopic has burst, so there's pretty much no way it would be your first or only symptom. I hope that helps!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry to hear about your experience :( I'm just a little over 4 weeks right now and I haven't had any significant abdominal pain, some slight cramping here and there but very similar to what I felt last time I was pregnant. The pain in my shoulder really does feel like a pinched nerve, it only hurts if I lift my arm a certain way. But when I saw that listed as a symptom it just got my imagination going.


----------



## Mommy2be20

I had an ectopic pregnancy March of last year.. shoulder tip pain wasn't one of the symptoms, I actually didn't think anything was wrong until 6w1d.. I just had strong stabbing/crampy pains on my left side (opposite of pregnancy ironically). I'm now in the waiting game of ruling this pregnancy out as ectopic.. if I can offer any advice, it'd be relax and don't stress over every little feeling :hugs: Trust me, it's hard, I know all too well about that, but it's best for bean if you relax.. I'm sure everything is just fine, your body is going through a lot of changes right now! GL hun xxx


----------



## Cassie Anne

hunni i have had two ectopic pregnancies and NEVER felt any shoulder pain, the first time i was 5 months and went to the hosp with hallucinations and severe abnominal pain, i thought it was kidney infection but i was ectopic. the second time i found out i was pregnant i went straight to the hospital who put me down as a priority due to my previous, they couldnt see my baby in the womb, they did an internal and seen it in the wrong place, i had the injection to pass it as a miscarriage. i would go to the hospital to put your mind at rest, they will see you straight away. 

Im sure everything will be fine sweet :) 

xxxx


----------



## desertnomad81

I have all the symptoms of pregnancy. Sore breasts, nausea, exhaustion, taste of metal. But my tubes have been tied for 4 years now. Which I know doesnt really matter. I also have not missed a period, which also does not matter cuz I had my period for the first trimester with both of my boys. But now I am getting a little bit of shoulder pain on my left side. It honestly feels like a sore muscle, but because of the other symptoms, I'm worried. When I got my period it was heavier and had a little extra cramping, but nothing that really made me worry, until the shoulder pain.


----------



## firsttimer1

as far as i know u wouldnt have the shoulder pain that early hun, due to it happening after tubal rupture. I researched it too as my left shoulder is always hurting - figured out its that i raise it and rest it on sofa arm to use the laptop HAHA 

try to relax (hard i know) as ectopic pregnancies are quite rare. We hear them alot on here because there are ALOT of women on here. There are more MC's then ectopics though... but MOST OF ALL ....there are more HEALTHY pregnanciesthan ANYTHING :)

GOOD LUCK XXX


----------



## _jellybean_

Desertnomad...Welcome to B&b:) I think if you start a new thread, you may get more responses. Hmmm. Have you taken a pregnancy test yet?


----------

